# HorsepowerFreaks Turbo M3 vs Single Turbo Supra



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

Here's a compilation of some videos that were taken.

*- 2 Drive bys of an M3 w/HorsepowerFreaks Turbo Kit (at 11psi - 600rwhp)
- 3 runs of an M3 w/HorsepowerFreaks Turbo Kit (at 11psi - 600rwhp) against a stock SMG M3
- 1 Drive by of a built T74 single turbo Supra w/cams, TH400 at 25psi.
- 2 runs of an M3 w/HorsepowerFreaks Turbo M3 (at 11psi - 600rwhp) against the T74 Single Turbo TH400 Supra (at 25psi - 650rwhp).*






Enjoy,
Chris.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Very cool vids! Have you done the 1/4 for the turbo M3?


----------



## Gryz (Jun 6, 2006)

Awesome! Those cars were well fast!


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

My 6MT hurts bone stock, if I had that power I would learn to Do it yourself clutch replacements


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow, thats really impressive.:thumbup:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

1/8 mile times from a stop would be interesting.


----------



## IzzyX5 (Aug 28, 2006)

misterlance said:


> 1/8 mile times from a stop would be interesting.


not as interesting as 1/4 mile times IMO


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

AW328i said:


> Very cool vids! Have you done the 1/4 for the turbo M3?


Thanks. Our track isn't open yet this year. We will take it there once it opens. We also need to put much wider wheels and stickier tires on it. It only has the stock 255's, hence the tire slippage.

Chris.


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

*HorsepowerFreaks Turbo M3 vs Single Turbo Supra Video*

Here's a compilation of some videos that were taken.

*- 2 Drive bys of an M3 w/HorsepowerFreaks Turbo Kit (at 11psi - 600rwhp)
- 3 runs of an M3 w/HorsepowerFreaks Turbo Kit (at 11psi - 600rwhp) against a stock SMG M3
- 1 Drive by of a built T74 single turbo Supra w/cams, TH400 at 25psi.
- 2 runs of an M3 w/HorsepowerFreaks Turbo M3 (at 11psi - 600rwhp) against the T74 Single Turbo TH400 Supra (at 25psi - 650rwhp).*






Enjoy,
Chris.


----------

